
Persuasive Cartography: The PJ Mode Collection - Thevet
https://persuasivemaps.library.cornell.edu
======
rmk
Great find! Thank you for posting this. This one was pretty hilarious and
would make a great graduation present:
[https://digital.library.cornell.edu/catalog/ss:19343334](https://digital.library.cornell.edu/catalog/ss:19343334)

Sadly, one link that I really wanted to check out ('Not So Persuasive' on this
by-subject listing [https://persuasivemaps.library.cornell.edu/browse-
subject](https://persuasivemaps.library.cornell.edu/browse-subject)) does not
work!

~~~
footpath
You can click on one of the other links and change the 'Subject' filter
manually in the left column, like this:

[https://digital.library.cornell.edu/?_=1494882330433&f%5Bcol...](https://digital.library.cornell.edu/?_=1494882330433&f%5Bcollection_tesim%5D%5B%5D=Persuasive+Maps%3A+PJ+Mode+Collection&f%5Bsubject_tesim%5D%5B%5D=Not+So+Persuasive&per_page=50&sort=latest_date_isi+asc%2C+title_tesi+asc&view=gallery)

